# Repticon Atlanta Jan 11 & 12



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey I was wondering if anyone was going to this? This will be my first one and not really sure if there is a lot of dart frogs at these. It seems to be the only event in GA though.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Under The Canopy Farms, has been to most if not all of the shows in the past few years. They typically carry tincs, P. terribilis, but may have some thumbs as well, and sell some nice bromeliads pretty cheaply. 

I haven't seen too many other breeders selling any CB darts there though. I would check the vender listing to see who all is definitely going.


----------



## branman1986 (Nov 25, 2013)

I was thinking about it as well. Might take my son to go around and see everything. A good event for 2 year olds or is it a little more intense?


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are all the vendors that currently have a table for the show.
Repticon Atlanta Page

As for young kids, they would probably love it. Just get there early so you don't have to deal with a large crowd.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

So are there ever any other events that sell more dart frogs? Is it worth going? I mean I think I should go at least once.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

None besides this, that I know of at least. However there is a tread for Atlanta froggers and a lot of people on there may have what you're looking for, just post what you are looking for or want and someone will help you find it locally.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/70661-atlanta-area-froggers.html


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

Under the Canopy, Tom and Jane are usually always at the ATL ReptiCon. I've only ever seen them with Tincs and some mints. However other breeders are getting in to the PDF. Amphinity Frogs came up to the last show from Alabama and brought some nice R. vents and other tincs I don't see on Tom and Jane's table. I have started working with dart frogs and have them on my tables now, it would be under my primary breeding business "Rainbows by Design" however I will not be there in Jan. I am headed north to get a group of summersi I am super excited about.


----------



## branman1986 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jake H. said:


> Here are all the vendors that currently have a table for the show.
> Repticon Atlanta Page
> 
> As for young kids, they would probably love it. Just get there early so you don't have to deal with a large crowd.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up. The little one and I will definitely be attended then...on the early side


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah Tom and Jane were basically the only dart people at the Atlanta show for years, lately there have been a few other tables with some darts. But honestly I go just to hang at the UTC table and talk frogs with locals. Every now and then Josh's comes down, that's always awesome...gonna start putting the pressure on Zach to make the long trek at least once this year.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I believe the last Repticon UTC did not go. Does anyone know if they confirmed that they will be at this show?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

They went to their local show instead, I'll ask them if they'll be coming this time


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

We will be at the jan 11th show. We'll have tincs, azureus, auratus, vents, and santa isabells. If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------

